
I Was Kicked Out of the Society for Classical Studies Annual Meeting - new_guy
https://quillette.com/2019/02/26/how-i-was-kicked-out-of-the-society-for-classical-studies-annual-meeting/
======
artwr
It seems like the article was removed, but a copy is available here:
[http://archive.is/65K8o](http://archive.is/65K8o)

~~~
masonic
The submitted link is fine now.

